

How to Choose a CMS that doesn't suck - cmscritic
http://cmscritic.com/how-to-choose-a-cms-that-doesnt-suck
We have noticed more and more that people are having a hard time deciding how to choose the right CMS for the job.<p>It’s not an easy task for some people, and for that reason we’ve created this article with the hope that it can free some of you from feeling overwhelmed.
======
mikkfamily
Great article, really helps

